# SF Axiom+ vs. Premium limbs?



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

V - 

I own and have shot both.
There's no difference.
Pick the color you like better. 

Viper1 out.


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

^^^this^^^


----------



## c365 (May 15, 2013)

Did you look at Alt Services? in that price range there's also the Winstorm II foam/carbons, last years SF Premiums at half the price, KAP's. And more.


----------



## Varza (Sep 11, 2014)

Thank you, Viper! I'll probably stick with the cheapo ones for now, then 

Alt Services is in the UK, or... am I missing something? Wouldn't shipping be expensive and take a long time? Either way, the Winstorm 2 look intriguing. Think think think...

And if I put this off for a few weeks, I could be eyeing the MK Inpers too. Hmm...


----------



## TER (Jul 5, 2003)

Varza said:


> Alt Services is in the UK, or... am I missing something? Wouldn't shipping be expensive and take a long time?


No, shipping can be reasonable and pretty fast. When I lived in Pennsylvania shipping took 5 to 7 business days. You can see what shipping will be as you add items to your cart. You have to really watch it though; at some point adding an item will make shipping jump a huge amount. Just experiment with what's in your cart to get the cheapest shipping.


----------



## c365 (May 15, 2013)

Varza you asked about SF Premiums, did you check out the *sale* items at ALT? under recurve > limbs > sale. I recently got some low weight wood/carbon KAP's, $74 to your door and took about a 1-1/2 week.


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

Viper...

Isn't that SF limb rebadged for several companies? I'm not nocking (lol) that at all- it's fantastic limb, just curious as I know win win, sf have made stuff under different badges in the past.



Varza said:


> Thank you, Viper! I'll probably stick with the cheapo ones for now, then
> 
> Alt Services is in the UK, or... am I missing something? Wouldn't shipping be expensive and take a long time? Either way, the Winstorm 2 look intriguing. Think think think...
> 
> And if I put this off for a few weeks, I could be eyeing the MK Inpers too. Hmm...


Alt Services shipping is very reasonable and quite fast from what I understand...don't recall if I've ordered from them or not (too many to remember) but every thing I know of them is positive.


I would have zero problem purchasing them and using them in competition. I've seen first hand how well those limbs shoot...and keep shooting. With the price they are, get them, smile and enjoy (axiom or premium). The good thing is that if they break, warp, you want to go higher poundage...it's not a big deal they're not that expensive.

I've suggested the Axiom limb to every recurve student I've had due to the quality and price...just hard to beat.


----------



## ZAWA (Aug 13, 2015)

Just ordered limbs from Alt services shipping was $11.00 and took 5 days.


----------



## zal (May 1, 2007)

Sub 200$ there really isn't any difference. I always go with cheapest in stock available. There were rumours some time back that all Korean manufacturers outsourced their starter limb manufacturing to one specific company, but I'm not sure that's the case.


----------



## Last_Bastion (Dec 5, 2013)

Alt services is great. Even if it takes a little longer for shipping (which only happens if they have to special order it) their customer service is the best I've experienced. To me, that makes it worth any extra cost or shipping time that may be incurred.


To the question, I'd say the Axioms stack a bit more, but at the sub $200 mark, I think that's to be expected


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Fury -

Not that I know of, but certainly possible.

Also, there's a huge difference between the older Axioms and the Axiom Plus limbs.
The former had a pretty high failure rate.

Viper1 out.


----------



## Varza (Sep 11, 2014)

c365 said:


> Varza you asked about SF Premiums, did you check out the *sale* items at ALT? under recurve > limbs > sale. I recently got some low weight wood/carbon KAP's, $74 to your door and took about a 1-1/2 week.


Um, I didn't see any KAPs in the SALE list. But the Winstorm 2s are $111, which is about the same as the SF Premium wood ones, and I get to try something new! 

I've been shooting Axiom+ for about a year now, I'm on my second set at #28. I'd been thinking I should try something different when I crossed the 30# threshold, so this time I went with the Winstorm 2s from Alternative at 32#. Thanks for recommending it! 

PS. Shipping was $40, because limbs are large and we needed 2 sets... bleh.

PPS. When I get to my final draw weight (which I'm hoping will be around 40#), I want to get some high-end limbs, and THAT will be a difficult decision


----------



## Shoot_first (Oct 1, 2015)

I've been looking at the Winstorm II limbs but haven't seen much written about them. I would like hear from anyone who has them. I also wonder how they compare to the SF Elite Carbon foam?


----------



## foryn (Nov 13, 2013)

Winstorm II are not equal to elite carbon foams. but a great buy none the less. They have a much higher profile and curve then standard limbs making them a tad bit smoother/faster. and the limb tips go to a fine point and have a very thin width towards the top making them fairly fast limbs (great for my draw length of 26.5) helps pick up slack of the low draw length.

Elite Carbons have full unidirectional and cross carbon components to help with limb twist and over all a better limb. (basically going from axiom + to elite is a large jump)
winstorm II is just a different style of beginner/int limb, for those that want a really snappy quick feel in their limbs.

The kaya k2 are a mix of the 2 but has a larger width all the way to the tip and pads alot of sound and makes the bow vibrate less with the thicker tips. (sound is night and day with my brother in laws bow (kaya k2) and mine (winstorm II) with equal settings and correct brace height). but the shot release is smooth as butter on his... and mine like to be more like a shotgun going off.

BUt. I prefer the snappier limbs and will pick up speed wherever I can get it. Im currently doing 205-209 fps with 37 lbs on the fingers and an arrow that is more closely related to a pencil.

I would step up to elite carbons in a heartbeat though from the winstorm. Hope this helps (my opinion only, not law)...

side note* all more expensive limbs mean is just that they spend more effort/time making the profiles and the thickness of the laminate shims more precise, thus a better limb. material is really moot. Wierd stuff like cross carbon helps in other areas like limb twist.


----------



## Shoot_first (Oct 1, 2015)

Thanks ............That's a great evaluation. All I have ever seen written on Winstorm II's is they are a good value. How about accuracy, forgiveness, etc. It's funny you also mention K2's, because that's another limb I'm considering. I'm also wondering if at my present skill level if it would be worth popping for some KStorms


----------



## foryn (Nov 13, 2013)

Kaya makes great limbs, period. As I said Winstorm II are just a different class of what I call "normal" limbs, but really really make you perfect your release, as they are a snappy limb they wont really mask any "mistakes". A pluck on my end can net about 5 inches from the group. A pluck on the k2 is about 2 inches. So it is MUCH more forgiving, but doesn't really teach you much on your form. I love the buttery release of the k2, but im working on my form and learning my techniques to achieve consistent form, so the winstorm is more or less a better "training" tool, and the K2 is more of a "im cool with going to a tournament though im fairly new at this" kind of limb.
i'd wait on the kstorms unless the sales are that good (kaya went dead in the ILF dept so everything is clearance). But these are my best reccommendations for jumping to a mid level limb:

$200 range (all are basically going to act the exact same until you get to the $300 range where each limb really shines on its own properties like the MK Inpers)
Kaya k3 - foam/kevlar/UD carbon
SF Elite - foam/cross carbon/UD carbon - stack early though
Samick Universal - wood/UD carbon
UUkha X0 Evo2 - Carbon/Glass/ unicore

All will get you to start understanding the different types of limbs before you decide to spend some serious cash. Once you get to $300+ you should have an understanding of manufacturer/profile/limb width/tip width/and what the different materials do (excluding core because its just a separator and nothing really more than that) core is handy for weather patterns, in Texas with really variable and high heat im sticking with synthetic core til the day I die, but only pros will really "feel" any difference. and you have to use many multiple limbs over years to pick up the sensitivity (i.e. you need the fine muscle buildup).


----------



## Shoot_first (Oct 1, 2015)

You know I think I'm going to buy a set of Kstorms. Alt Serv has them for $299 and the only Med in the 30's left is 34#, which is about perfect. Everybody seems to like/love those limbs, but I don't quite understand why most say they got them for indoors(not field)????? I was leaning SF Elite - carbon/foam, but if I wait on the Kstorms they'll be gone. Once gone they will hold resale value(cause people like em) and I can sell them and get SF Elites (if I don't)


----------

